# Printer for labels



## SpiralTouch (Mar 5, 2013)

Can anyone give me a recommendation for a good printer for soap labels? I'm using matte inkjet paper from onlinelabels.com

I just got home from Staples where I let myself get talked into a printer that was twice the cost of the one I went there for. I went for an Epson XP 400 all in one printer and came home with an HP Officejet Pro 8600. I just checked Amazon to see if I paid way too much for it, and am staring at 50 one star reviews including that the printer will not print on anything but plain paper - no photo paper, card stock, etc.

He talked me into the HP with talk of how the ink cartridges have way more ink for the price.

Looks like I'm going back to Staples and not even opening this box.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a Canon printer. The ink is expensive, about $20.00 a box and you need both black and colored ink. I have no problems with alignment and the software has lots of room for how much ink/ quality/ depth of color you want.


----------



## SpiralTouch (Mar 5, 2013)

Hmm I'll go check out Canon on amazon. It's just so confusing trying to figure out what printer will print the most pages per ink cartridge since they're all so different


----------



## ZandarKoad (Mar 5, 2013)

I have the definitive answer for you, but it's too long to post from a phone. Later....


----------



## lsg (Mar 5, 2013)

If you don't want that printer, take it back for a refund.  Fast talking sales people give me a pain.  When I buy a new printer it will probably be a color laser printer.


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 5, 2013)

Take it back and get the one you intended.  Spend your money on more important things like oils and stuff for your soap!:smile:


----------



## SpiralTouch (Mar 5, 2013)

lsg said:


> If you don't want that printer, take it back for a refund.  Fast talking sales people give me a pain.  When I buy a new printer it will probably be a color laser printer.



I did take it back. It wasn't his fault, I just shouldn't have let myself be talked into it. Sometimes I get sick of researching on the internet and just want to go buy something - but then it doesn't work out.

I didn't buy another one tonight, I'm going to do a bit more research.

I've already found a few comparable ones that are $50 cheaper


----------



## ZandarKoad (Mar 5, 2013)

*How to buy a printer*

OK, here it goes.  If you've never heard of them before, then you've got your reading cut out for you.  Look for a "continuous  ink supply system".  They are the best invention since the color printer.  They basically let you pay next to nothing for an endless supply of ink.

You cannot get these systems for laser printers, but you CAN still get cheap third party refill toner kits.  I don't have much experience with those though.

Don't do research on the printer you want.  Do research on the continuous ink supply system (CIS) FIRST, then buy whatever printer is compatible with the system.  It's much much much harder to make a CIS work on a printer you love, then to buy a proven CIS system and find a really good printer it works with.  Believe me, I tried both ways, and I still have a high end printer I never use because I had to cut it to pieces in an attempt to get the CIS to work...  it was ugly and wasteful.

When I did my research on this about a year ago, I ended up with the Artisan 830 from Epson.  There were several CIS options available with lots of feedback on Amazon for the 830.  It's been working perfectly for over a year, hundreds of worry free prints.  Great colors, easy install, etc.  We print all photographs as much as we want with (almost) complete disregard for printing costs.

The only big downside that I didn't see coming was the paper cost.  Despite all my months and months of research, THERE IS NO AFFORDABLE INKJET PHOTO PAPER.  It's all extremely expensive.  There IS affordable LASER photo paper however.  So if you can spend $500+ on a really good laser color printer, it may end up being cheaper per print when you consider paper cost.    Also, I think you really have to spend big bucks to get a laser printer that comes close to the overall print quality of the inkjets.

In summary, I'd highly recommend a good inkjet with a CIS.  We just get whatever's the cheapest photo paper, and print on plain old white copy paper most of the time.


----------



## ZandarKoad (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh, and if you do lots of black and white prints (I do work orders and such for work) then get a good B&W laser.  I have the Brother HL-2270DW for that.  Between those two printers, I can print anything for dirt cheap.


----------



## SpiralTouch (Mar 6, 2013)

ZandarKoad,

I have never heard of the continuous ink supply system. Off to look it up, thanks for the tip


----------



## SpiralTouch (Mar 6, 2013)

Also -

Is this a good idea for someone who won't be printing really high volume ?
I'm starting out selling at a local market once or twice a week. Hopefully things pick up but I'm not sure how many labels I'll be printing at first


----------



## SpiralTouch (Mar 6, 2013)

Can you recommend one? I read when looking at printers to buy some people said the "3rd party" inks were bad quality and smeared, bled, etc


----------



## crysvan (Mar 6, 2013)

ZandarKoad said:


> OK, here it goes.  If you've never heard of them before, then you've got your reading cut out for you.  Look for a "continuous  ink supply system".  They are the best invention since the color printer.  They basically let you pay next to nothing for an endless supply of ink.
> 
> You cannot get these systems for laser printers, but you CAN still get cheap third party refill toner kits.  I don't have much experience with those though.
> 
> ...



I have the same exact printer as yours  And I've been meaning to mod it for a CIS system for some time now. May I know where you got the ink and the system?


----------



## ZandarKoad (Mar 6, 2013)

SpiralTouch said:


> Can you recommend one? I read when looking at printers to buy some people said the "3rd party" inks were bad quality and smeared, bled, etc



A considerable amount of feedback on Amazon (and other review sites) is generated by the companies who are trying to sell their own products.  They can buy reviews (positive and negative) by the hundreds if they know where to look - and they do.

I've had no problems whatsoever with the ink system I purchased back in April of last year.  When we use good paper, the prints are fantastic.  This is the exact CIS I bought:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002LV25IG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

This is the exact printer I bought:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003XDU8OE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I'd recommend both.  But shop around for the printer.  If you can wait, you may find it for cheaper.  Back in the day, that thing went for $40...  it was a Slick Deal for a week or something.  I couldn't find it for anything close to that.  I paid just under $200.


----------



## SpiralTouch (Mar 6, 2013)

What do you think about this printer - apparently it replaced the 835 model but is cheaper

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HFJFK4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I found CIS systems on amazon for this model too. I really don't need a printer this fancy, but with the cost savings of the ink system.. I feel like I should just spend the extra on the printer

Are those systems hard to install or maintain? I'm kind of nervous about it, I'm not too handy with technology


----------



## ZandarKoad (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd go for it.  If you can access the internet and ask questions (gee, I wonder), then you can install that CIS with no problems.  They come with really good instructions...  in broken English written in China.  lol  But there are tons of American buyers who've made videos on youtube on how to install them, and you can read walk-throughs on Amazon, etc.

Just don't hold me liable!


----------



## SpiralTouch (Mar 7, 2013)

I think I will. At first I was going for a budget printer and going to do minimal labels to save in ink. But with basically free ink.. I will want to go all out on the labels 

I'm even thinking about printing our business cards now

If you have personally used that CIS system for body or soap labels.. Have you found the ink to smear or smudge a lot when the product is handled or used? Epson advertises their ink as smudge proof, weather proof, etc


----------



## ZandarKoad (Mar 7, 2013)

Ah, now that is a different matter entirely.  If you are looking for shower proof printing, typical inkjet inks won't work as far as I know.  That's actually an ongoing area I'm researching now.


----------



## SpiralTouch (Mar 7, 2013)

ZandarKoad said:


> Ah, now that is a different matter entirely.  If you are looking for shower proof printing, typical inkjet inks won't work as far as I know.  That's actually an ongoing area I'm researching now.



No, not shower proof although that would be nice. I just want something that will hold up fairly well with transporting, if it got a tiny wet, etc

I'm assuming most homemade soap makers use inkjet printers for their labels


----------



## SpiralTouch (Mar 7, 2013)

I bought the printer earlier today btw
I've been pinching pennies since I started buying soap supplies, it feels good to have it done.

Quite expensive to start out!


----------



## ZandarKoad (Mar 7, 2013)

I use cheapo copy paper and my color inkjet for soap labels.  It runs like mad if it gets a tiny bit wet.  lol  I think if I went with a different paper, it would help a bit more.  Or, I could always just use clear packaging tape over the top of the labels, that would water proof it to some degree.  I'm eye balling GotPrint.com to order some shower ready labels, but it's hard because you need to order in the 1,000's to make it economically viable, and then you can't modify them for the various product types.  Bleh.

Congratulations on your purchase!  It's really a cool feeling every time we print a full color page...  I'm always yelling at my wife to PRINT PRINT PRINT MOOOOOORE!


----------



## SpiralTouch (Mar 7, 2013)

ZandarKoad said:


> Or, I could always just use clear packaging tape over the top of the labels, that would water proof it to some degree.
> 
> Congratulations on your purchase!  It's really a cool feeling every time we print a full color page...  I'm always yelling at my wife to PRINT PRINT PRINT MOOOOOORE!



Funny, as I was drinking some beer this evening the idea of using packaging tape over labels ran through my mind. I thought of just covering the sheet before cutting out each label. The best ideas come to me while drinking beer.. 

I bought matte inkjet label paper (sticky peel side) from onlinelabels.com which is supposedly waterproof, weatherproof, etc so wonder how different this will be compared to the paper you print on?

Now that we have the printer, I'm going to feel the need to print a lot too. We're going to be that annoying family that sends out photo greeting cards every holiday.. Haha


----------



## SpiralTouch (Mar 7, 2013)

Ordering in the 1000s? I can dream.


----------



## ZandarKoad (Mar 7, 2013)

We have used our inkjet printer to print onto printable fabric.  It holds up in the wash just fine (cold, gentle cycle).  So I'm thinking the inks can stand up to water given the proper substrate.  Let me know how those labels work out!  We're going to probably buy some stickers / labels shortly.  I just know the instant I send in an order for 1,000 labels I'll find a dozen things I just HAVE to change...


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 7, 2013)

ZandarKoad said:


> I just know the instant I send in an order for 1,000 labels I'll find a dozen things I just HAVE to change...



Isn't that the truth? I can't think of the number of times I've had to stop print runs on different projects. It pays to have a good third party editor.


----------



## ZandarKoad (Mar 7, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Isn't that the truth? I can't think of the number of times I've had to stop print runs on different projects. It pays to have a good third party editor.



Or the time when the printer sends you back a digital proof that shows there is a certain set of phone numbers on a full sized full color flyer.  Then when they arrive, all 5,000 of them, there are NO PHONE NUMBERS.  Then they blame it on you, because your artwork wasn't print ready.  That is how GotPrint.com does business by the way.  So ignore their proof, it means nothing.  They are incredibly dirt cheap by the way.  I still use them.


----------



## hoegarden (Mar 8, 2013)

This is something so alien. I never heard of CIS system before at all.


----------



## ZandarKoad (Mar 8, 2013)

hoegarden said:


> This is something so alien. I never heard of CIS system before at all.



I know, right?  I didn't hear about it until a friend of mine moved to the Philippines three years ago, and got one installed by a computer shop over there as standard operating procedure.  Apparently you don't own a printer there unless you have a CIS.  It took a LONG TIME for me to understand what he was describing to me, and finally I came up with some key words I could punch into Google.  Neither of us knew what to call the thing or where to find it over here.  It was quite the journey...


----------



## SpiralTouch (Mar 8, 2013)

Do you have any photos of the labels you print? Just curious. Can't wait until the printer gets here so I can see what all the labels I designed look like when printed.


----------



## chicklet (Apr 29, 2013)

Hope it's okay if I bump this thread up.  I'm wondering how the inkjet printer is working for printing labels, if it's smudging at all, etc.  I'll need to get a new printer sometime in the next few months and was going to get a laser, but the CIS system sounds wonderful!


----------



## ZandarKoad (Apr 30, 2013)

chicklet said:


> Hope it's okay if I bump this thread up.  I'm wondering how the inkjet printer is working for printing labels, if it's smudging at all, etc.  I'll need to get a new printer sometime in the next few months and was going to get a laser, but the CIS system sounds wonderful!



That depends more on the substrate than the ink itself.  I've printed on printable fabric and printable iron on vinyl, both of which are machine washable.  Can't get much more waterproof than that.  I imagine they make printable waterproof stickers, but I don't know where.


----------



## Marilyna (Apr 30, 2013)

I haven't had smudging with inkjet labels for soap.  When I used to make lotion, I would spray a regular label with clear acrylic sealer (I mean I would spray the whole sheet all at once), or even the cheap spray paint in clear.  Worked great.  Never had a smudge on my lotion labels that I can remember.   I wouldn't use them in the shower, of course.


----------

